# Thinking of a new truck. Thoughts?



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I kinda know the guy selling it. I know him through reputation and vice versa.

Going to check it out tomorrow.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Similar to Steve Lav, you can carry a ton of stuff. Are there parts for it? How long before you get them?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Talked with the guy via text. We kinda know each other via reputation, lol! Small f*ck!n town! I tell ya! Bringing some home brew and setting a brew day/smoking/bbq day sometime this summer.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tango said:


> Similar to Steve Lav, you can carry a ton of stuff. Are there parts for it? How long before you get them?


Going to take it to my mechanic, who is literally within 500’ from him to go over it.


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter (Oct 14, 2018)

I wanted to get one of those before I found my kuv. From what I hear they're pretty reliable.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

A few more pics.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Sorry for the neck pain again...


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

If the mechanic check it out I say go for it !
that is what I always liked to work out of Brought myself one back in 1999
it was a 1980 Chevy Stepvan, It had a Lockable barrier behind the
Seat, a 4500 watt A/C generator under the left side and a LPG tank under
the right skirt to run mixed fuel, a metal shelf on both sides, 
and metal shelving on both sides, :biggrin:
LIKE this one, With Crome Rims


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

I like the guy's idea for a mobile strip club.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> I kinda know the guy selling it. I know him through reputation and vice versa.
> 
> Going to check it out tomorrow.





For $5000 I would buy it immediately. That is a steal for only 56000 miles with the condition it's in.




How many gallons to the mile?








.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Gallons to the mile :vs_laugh:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

forget the drain cleaning schit.........thats a mobile brewery.......


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I worked out of one of those for the previous company I worked for. I hated it. Although everyone has their own things that work for them.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I have one and love it. The only hesitation is how does it handle snow?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Stopped by and took a look at the outside. Considering it’s age it’s in nice shape. The belly is rusty and the bumper has some cancer. 

Unfortunately it won’t work for me. There’s no ramp, and the back is way too high to load a machine. It would definitely make a great plumbing truck! Lots of space for shelves and bins. 

I kinda thought about putting my hoist on the bumper, but I don’t know how it would be in the winter.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Put your wrench inside the backdoor on left side, thats what I did when 
I worked for R.R. back in the early 2000's it worked for my main line machine
but also to lift other heavy stuff inside the truck, like a heavy sump pump,
as while as a pressure tank that I replaced :biggrin:

Like this one brought new from a vender in Midwest, shipped to 
Tacoma, WA. 

https://www.uhaul.com/reservations/images/Equipment/Trucks/10Large.png


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> Put your wrench inside the backdoor on left side,





Maybe I am missing something, do you mean lock the jaws on the door frame you can throw a rope over the handle and lift stuff that way?


Add a couple pulleys and you have me sold!!! :biggrin:







.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Cube vans don't but standard vans have a built in pulley attachment point in the back :biggrin:




.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

I mean install a electric wrench on a riser stand that reach's close to
the top of the truck with enough room to move around as needed 
that will extend outside the back :biggrin:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

OpenSights said:


> Stopped by and took a look at the outside. Considering it’s age it’s in nice shape. The belly is rusty and the bumper has some cancer.
> 
> Unfortunately it won’t work for me. There’s no ramp, and the back is way too high to load a machine. It would definitely make a great plumbing truck! Lots of space for shelves and bins.
> 
> I kinda thought about putting my hoist on the bumper, but I don’t know how it would be in the winter.


Why not just install a crane?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

gear junkie said:


> Why not just install a crane?




I bought one of these and a small electric atv motor for my cube in case I had a main and not enough room for my ramp.... installed, but never used. With the small back door, I’d have to mount it outside on the bumper and push the machine in through the door while lowering it. 

While the bumper has cancer, I think it would hold for a number of years if it was cleaned up and repainted. I should’ve taken a picture. Basically the back door is a 36” door. As a plumbing truck, the hardest thing to load would be a heater, and I don’t use a ramp for those anyway.

I also kinda had a bad feeling about it. While it does look pretty with the new paint, the other wear and tare suggests during the 50+k on it she was rode hard. If I was interested, my mechanic is literally right around the corner.

I know the history of my cube since it was new. It’s way too big for what I need, but it is reliable, other than the transmission scare. It spent a day and a half with my mechanic and they, no issues. I’ve put on about 100 miles since with no issues.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> I bought one of these and a small electric atv motor for my cube in case I had a main and not enough room for my ramp.... installed, but never used. With the small back door, I’d have to mount it outside on the bumper and push the machine in through the door while lowering it.





I want to make a crane for the tongue of my trailer. But for the van or in your case cude I still think the best solution is the one I use. Block and tackle, rope, and a 3/4" plywood ramp. Put the snake at the bottom of the ramp, hook the pulley on the handle, and just walk away while pulling the rope. Pulls the snake in and it stands right up in the exact spot I want it. Best of all it's not electric so it pretty much won't fail.






.


----------

